# ONR's Arrived



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All

Well I'm about to try the ONR route with the potential of a hose pipe ban and in this current weather the car is hardly dirty just dusty i'm enquiring as to a good starting point for dilution rates

My water hardness/softness stands at 180ppm

For a prespray is 30ml per ltr and 30ml for 9ltr of wash solution correct, just doesn't seem the correct dilution 30ml for 1lt and 9ltr?

Also how much would be appropriate for a wash solution for a large saloon car as I don't fancy having a bucket of unused solution hanging around.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Interested in this as mine arrived this morning too.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a thread somewhere with the dilutions, I've washed my car with ONR for the first time in almost a year, I've got the 32oz bottle and I have used 4 capfuls, around 2oz to around 4 gallon of water, this seems to have worked well for me and I filled my spray bottle from the bucket so had the same dilution 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> There is a thread somewhere with the dilutions, I've washed my car with ONR for the first time in almost a year, I've got the 32oz bottle and I have used 4 capfuls, around 2oz to around 4 gallon of water, this seems to have worked well for me and I filled my spray bottle from the bucket so had the same dilution
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes. think it's this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

Unless I'm reading it wrong that's where I arrived at my dilution ratios, it makes more sense that the dilution would be the same for the prespray as the wash solution and not stronger.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

just using the term.. Gallons and im lost lol


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Woodsmoke said:


> just using the term.. Gallons and im lost lol


I US fl oz = 30ML

1 US gallon = 3.8 Ltrs

I'm assuming its USA Oz's/Gallons as it's a US product


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

yup i know.. it still upsets me lol


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

BruceVolvo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Also how much would be appropriate for a wash solution for a large saloon car as I don't fancy having a bucket of unused solution hanging around.
> 
> ...


I make up two US gallons and use a grit guard. That's enough to wash an SUV and the level is still above the grit guard.
I leave the solution in the bucket afterwards and pull a plastic bag over it to stop evaporation, next time out I just top it up with one US gallon of solution.

Make up a new batch usually after three washes.

Just no way I want to lug two buckets about 

Allan


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Woodsmoke said:


> yup i know.. it still upsets me lol


Yes never understand why the US have never adopted the Ml and Ltrs, it makes much more sense, as does the metric mm and metres, i've never got to grips with kilograms and Kilos though, still a pounds and stones man.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I just fill up my spray bottle from the bucket with diluted ONR. For those working in the sun, if the solution dries on the paint, simply re-wet it to remove the dried polymer spots. If it is very hot, just wash and dry each panel as you go


----------

